# Bald Eagle Gravel Grinding



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

Friday afternoon in Central PA with some fine fall weather found me out in the hills looking for gravel.

and finding plenty of it.

Welcome to Bald Eagle State Forest.

Gravel roads



















a bit of doubletrack



















the leaves are past their prime.










lots of hills










all in all, an afternoon not wasted


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

That's odd... I didn't see an invite in the mail?!?

Looks good. Have you ever done the group ride with FreezeThaw? I think it's on Wednesday nights. I'm on the other side of Altoona, but hoping to explore that area one of these days.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

headloss said:


> That's odd... I didn't see an invite in the mail?!?
> 
> Looks good. Have you ever done the group ride with FreezeThaw? I think it's on Wednesday nights. I'm on the other side of Altoona, but hoping to explore that area one of these days.


You're invited...for tomorrow's ride.  Friday was just a warm-up. Tomorrow I want to do 90 miles of gravel, maybe as far west as Coburn. 

I was at the Great Gavel Gathering last year. Didn't make it this year because of another ride I did. I have not done the WNR.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

I HATE YOU: there I said it. LOL LOL That looks great. that's only 2.5 hours north of me. Once you get a good route together let me know so I can come up and ride it. Those roads look awesome. 

BIll


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

crossracer said:


> I HATE YOU: there I said it. LOL LOL That looks great. that's only 2.5 hours north of me. Once you get a good route together let me know so I can come up and ride it. Those roads look awesome.
> 
> BIll


Pour it on...though you may want to save a bit for when I get today's ride report up. 90 miles/8 hrs of more gravel/doubletrack adventure riding  .

No need to get a route together. Most anywhere in the mountains is good.

A ride would be fun. Who else wants in? My schedule is pretty flexible. 

J.R.

edited to correct spelling


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

J.R. said:


> Pour it on...though you may what to save a bit for when I get today's ride report up. 90 miles/8 hrs of more gravel/doubletrack adventure riding  .
> 
> No need to get a route together. Most anywhere in the mountains is good.
> 
> ...


Hah I'm a wimp. 90 miles in the hills is too much for me. But damn that is a beautiful place to ride. 

Maybe in the spring when my sceadual let's up I can spin up that way and do 40-50 with ya.

Bill


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Can you suggest a good trailhead and/or parking spot? If we get another nice day and I'm free, I'm going to try to run out there. I was too far out to make it today, although I did get some riding in near Saltsburg! Man, what a beautiful day!!! If I do head out your way, I'll give you a shout. I'll be in Dubois tomorrow but I don't think I'll have a chance to head further east.



crossracer said:


> Hah I'm a wimp. 90 miles in the hills is too much for me. But damn that is a beautiful place to ride.


I hear that. I was in top shape last year but dragging this year. I feel like every ride I go on I end up feeling completely out of shape (not that it stops me from going on painful distance rides). I'm still readjusting to hills after living in Chicago for a while. Just got to get on the bike and pedal.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

There's a little community park in Coburn that I think would work. If you don't mind driving back in on gravel you can park at Poe Paddy State Park or Poe Valley State Park although this would put you right at the base of the worst climb. A little closer for me is Hairy John Picnic Area on Rt45 just east of Woodward.

There are water facuets at Poe Paddy SP but they may get turned off in the winter. There's a nice spring right on Rt45 about 3 miles east of Hairy John that I use. I looked for water in Coburn and Woodward yesterday but didn't find any.

I can draw up a route if I know how long you would like.

J.R.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

Tuesday's ride report here:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...d-eagle-indian-summer-341741.html#post4747305


----------

